# I Need Some Laser Level Advice



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

I really would like to get a rotary laser level for installing deck ledgers and posts and for hardi siding layout. 
My biggest concern is that I need to be able to see the line in sunlight without a detector, but of course I need to consider my budget and probably wouldn't consider one that costs over $400-500 as I won't be using it everyday.
I have seen the DeWalt, Porter Cable and David White units as well as a multitude of no name $ 100 stuff.
I have never used one and want to make sure I don't underbuy either.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Why do you not want a detector?
As far as I know, all the cheaper ones need a detector in sunlight. Maybe someone else knows of one that will work for you.
I have a David White, not real expensive (under $500.00 for the whole banana), as I don't use them daily either, but with the detector I have no trouble using it outdoors at all.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

needthingsdone? said:


> I need to be able to see the line in sunlight without a detector,


No such animal....sorry


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Not in direct sun... none of them are that powerful.

I have a David White 3175, works real well came with a detector and case for around $1,300. It does have a visible line but unless it is very cloudy or indoors you won't see it.

You can use the dectector to set your ledger and siding, simply get the "tone" and make a mark every few feet and then chalk it!


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Topcon makes a green dot laser that can be seen in sunlight but will set you back 3,000 to 5,000 dollars


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

If you want to see the laser in daylight, get yourself some red glasses. I got a pair with a cheesy laser level for Christmas (from the in-laws) and found they work great with my rotary laser. It doesn't work when the laser is spinning but you position the laser on a post, mark it, move the laser to the next post, mark it, move it to the next, etc.

There are limits depending on distance, sunlight, etc. but you can see the laser dot with red glasses.

Mac


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Our general use laser is the Dewalt DW73, 18 volt, with detector...takes a beating and still maintains accuracy....very easy to set up, and the detector is accurate. I see them on ebay for $300 now.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Get the best you can afford knowing that you're going to have to use a detector in sunlight. Accuracy and ease of setup are the two most important factors when I shop for lasers.

It seems I always wind up spending 50-100 bucks more than I budgeted for on lasers, but I have yet to regret having spent the extra money.


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you all for the feedback. I guess I'm going to have to get one with a detector. I'm leaning toward one of the dewalts, seem to find them for good prices on ebay with all the attachments.


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I finally broke down and bought a rotating laser. Found a used one on EBAY that I could bear the pain of the purchase. It's not that I'm cheap mind you, it's just that I have so many tools on my wish list and it's hard to spend a bunch of money on one that I might only use 1-2 times a month.
Anyhow, I bought a used Topcon RL-Hb with receiver and Tripod for $280.00+ shipping. I did a little research and I'm comfortable that it will do what i need it to do, which is primarily act as a level for setting bandboards or 1st courses on hardiboard jobs. It just seems to me that we spend to much time trying to get them all level and matched up around the house doing it the old fashioned way with a 6 foot level.
Does anyone out there own the same unit or a RL-Ha? Can you give me any hints or tricks for it?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

First thing I would do is check and re-check the calibration. Make darn sure the unit is self leveling properly.

If you need to know how to check the unit let me know, It is not that difficult. And the claim, or misunderstanding that those things won't rotate unless they are dead on is dead wrong.

That's a pretty good price, makes me wonder why someone got rid of it.


----------



## katttfishh (Jun 10, 2005)

You got a nice unit at a great price. Topcons are one of the best out there. The only weak point Topcon has is that they use plastic cases and dont like getting bumped around or they need recalibration. Set it up in a square room and make level marks on all four walls. Then spin the laser 180 degrees and see if you can hit all four marks again. The bigger the room the better. If you get it within 5/8" at a hundred feet you will doing better than most laser calibraters can.





QUOTE=needthingsdone?;143622]Well I finally broke down and bought a rotating laser. Found a used one on EBAY that I could bear the pain of the purchase. It's not that I'm cheap mind you, it's just that I have so many tools on my wish list and it's hard to spend a bunch of money on one that I might only use 1-2 times a month.
Anyhow, I bought a used Topcon RL-Hb with receiver and Tripod for $280.00+ shipping. I did a little research and I'm comfortable that it will do what i need it to do, which is primarily act as a level for setting bandboards or 1st courses on hardiboard jobs. It just seems to me that we spend to much time trying to get them all level and matched up around the house doing it the old fashioned way with a 6 foot level.
Does anyone out there own the same unit or a RL-Ha? Can you give me any hints or tricks for it?
Thanks,
Bob[/QUOTE]


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a a dewalt.They're around a couple hundred bucks at Lowes or Home Depot.Not too big a problem problem seeing the dot in sunlight.I use a 2'x2' or so piece of cardboard for a target.Eventually you'll want a detector.Saves having to go back and forth to the laser.The detector runs about 140 the tripod legs about 80 and the rod around 60.


----------



## chrstphrab1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Seems like I'm a little late with a post...

I use a PLS360. It's not a laser that rotates. It uses five stationary line-lasers to project a continuous, self-leveling line, 360 degrees. I haven't used it outside, but I'm pretty sure the laser would be bright enough because it's a 360 degree laser line instead of a moving dot.

http://www.plslaser.com/prodspecfs.htm

I got mine without the detector for less than $400.

Chris


----------

